

Ask HN: Downvoting? - geuis

It seems like I've seen a down voting option on some stories, but recently I haven't seen any. Is my memory wrong, or do I not have enough karma to be able to down vote?
======
kwamenum86
I second that-I am pretty sure it is only for comments. It says that somewhere
on the site as well.

------
ram1024
think you can only downvote comments

~~~
jwilliams
Yup - and you only get downvotes when you hit a base karma level.

~~~
flashgordon
yeah i think you are right. The consolation is you are downvoted only by top
guys!!! Yeah atleast that makes me feel a bit better now :D

